# The Golden PC [Untitled PC]



## dj-electric (Apr 25, 2012)

*Project UT - Cosmos II build and mod project*

Hello dear TPU users.
It is spring and it's a good time for some upgrades! 
So, i have decided to do something very interesting and unique with my PC and that is to turn it into a gold-black scheme PC.
So what this mod\build includes?
ECS Z77H2-AX Golden Motherboard #024/200
Corsair Vengeance LP 1600Mhz 4X4GB DDR3 DIMMS
CoolerMaster Cosmos 2 gigantic orgasmic ultra-high tower (you name it)
My water cooling system witch now suited for a black-blue scheme that includes stuff like the swiftech MCP655, EK Supreme HF Copper block, Danger Den Ice Black GTX360 radiator and such.
And, a new edition to my PC - A shmexy Corsair Performance Pro 256GB SSD.

*The final goal: A PC that most of it's components are gold and black painted.*

So im still waiting for some watercooling components to arrive
Meanwhile i will supply some pictures that i can and that is what i did to the memory and grills:

Before the painting






And after:















And here is some early testing:





Still waiting for the new case as-well... this spaghetti jungle is what's going on in my old CMstacker case


----------



## caleb (Apr 25, 2012)

Looks pretty cool but aren't you afraid some tiny bits of paint fall off while you do something inside your rig and drop on some circuits?

If you want it gold maybe think about some gold colored caps for CPU mounts and all the mobo screws are silver.


----------



## dj-electric (Apr 25, 2012)

The color layer will be very thin and it does not easily come off. the only painted parts that will be connected to the mobo is the RAM and CPU block.


----------



## GSquadron (Apr 28, 2012)

It looks really nice. Waiting for all setup


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 28, 2012)

/resize pics man


----------



## dj-electric (Apr 28, 2012)

Im letting the auto-resizer plugin to show them to you guys at 800X600 so... haven't thought of that. Next images will be uploaded at 800\1024.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 28, 2012)

did you strip the old paint off the heatspreaders first before putting a new coat on?


----------



## dj-electric (Apr 28, 2012)

The answer is no. "Do I have to?" - no. The paint holds good, temperatures are good - so im good.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 28, 2012)

You can put lipstick on a pig,but its still a pig


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 28, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> The answer is no. "Do I have to?" - no. The paint holds good, temperatures are good - so im good.



I wasnt asking for Sarcasm dude

Also You added another blanket of heat to them.:shadedshu

If You want this to be the Golden PC, shouldnt it be as efficient as Possible


----------



## dj-electric (Apr 28, 2012)

It's fine man, it really is. And there was not 1% of sarcasm in my comment 
Extra temperatures are not my concern, they are cool anyway and an overclocking is not planned.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 29, 2012)

Gold Plate it Dj!!!


----------



## radrok (Apr 29, 2012)

Subbed, I love the colour!!

Much much better than blue/black and red/black, those colors are so overdone.

Big heads up man


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 29, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> It's fine man, it really is. And there was not 1% of sarcasm in my comment
> Extra temperatures are not my concern, they are cool anyway and an overclocking is not planned.



ok cool then dude, overall it looks good.

ya I guess Im a lil too thorough when it comes to my own stuff lol


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 29, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> You can put lipstick on a pig,but its still a pig



Actually, this board is kinda the best SB clocker of the bunch I got, and for DJ too. Very surprising to see how good it really is at overclocking. I got mem sticks here that won't work on other boards, boot no problem on this one. BIOS is surprisingly mature. 


I mean, you're right, it is ECS, and to expect too much would be foolish, but this board is pretty good....it's pretty shocking.


Plus, x8/x16/x8 Crossfire like X79. I don't think any of the other boards with the PLX PEX8487 are even for sale yet.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 29, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Actually, this board is kinda the best SB clocker of the bunch I got, and for DJ too. Very surprising to see how good it really is at overclocking. I got mem sticks here that won't work on other boards, boot no problem on this one. BIOS is surprisingly mature.
> 
> 
> I mean, you're right, it is ECS, and to expect too much would be foolish, but this board is pretty good....it's pretty shocking.
> ...



Not talking about the motherboard,im talking about the memory


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 29, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> Not talking about the motherboard,im talking about the memory



, my bad.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 29, 2012)

So, you going to use these compression fittings?

can't wait to see how it pans out for ya.


----------



## radrok (Apr 29, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> Not talking about the motherboard,im talking about the memory



If it only had black PCB instead of that fugly green... I recall seeing some Vengeance LP with black PCB?


----------



## t_ski (Apr 29, 2012)

Once the ram is in the slot, it doesn't matter, as you can't see any of the PCB anyway.


----------



## GSquadron (Apr 29, 2012)

If he sells gold ram than he is going to earn twice.... 
Don't let him down guys, the setup looks promising


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 29, 2012)

sub


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 29, 2012)

there seems to be quiet a lot of paint seepage on the RAM sticks


----------



## dj-electric (May 3, 2012)

So, its time to disassemble and clean the WC system before the case and new WC components will arrive. Also, its a good chance to give the CPU block a nice paint job:

















I'd call it 33% for now. Ill update as soon as i get that beast of a case and beast of an SSD.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 3, 2012)

that block looks kickass!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 3, 2012)

nice job dj


----------



## Random Murderer (May 3, 2012)

/sub
keep it up DJ!


----------



## dj-electric (May 7, 2012)

It's here...


----------



## Random Murderer (May 7, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> It's here...  	http://img.techpowerup.org/120507/4ef5b1171861332304004895.png
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120507/IMG_0741.jpg



gonna paint it gold?


----------



## dj-electric (May 7, 2012)

Already did, pics laterz


----------



## GSquadron (May 7, 2012)

Omg cannot wait for it xD


----------



## Random Murderer (May 7, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Already did, pics laterz



can't wait man, it's looking great so far!


----------



## dj-electric (May 7, 2012)

You know guys, im only limited to how much of the SSD can i paint considering how sensitive and f8cking expensive it . Here's the result


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 7, 2012)

I dont know why u dont just take the stickers off,the warranty is void as soon as you paint it


----------



## dj-electric (May 7, 2012)

Actually, that paint is can be removed easily.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 7, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Actually, that paint is can be removed easily.



pretty much anything you use to take off the paint will lift the stickers, too.


----------



## dj-electric (May 7, 2012)

Than i can do it carefully and slowly. Don't worry 
Next up will be the new Cosmos II ultra tower case. Will arrive probably in about a week from now. After that - the WC components and build


----------



## GSquadron (May 7, 2012)

With what do you paint things to look gold man?
I find it really interesting!


----------



## dj-electric (May 7, 2012)

Just an average gold spray paint for metals. After a few hours with the corsair performance pro guys... my god its blistering fast, just unbelievable.
review here btw
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/Performance_Pro_256_GB_SSD/


----------



## de.das.dude (May 8, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Actually, that paint is can be removed easily.



yes, i can tell u arent using primer? looks like it is peeling off already. 

lol.


time for a MEME!!


----------



## Sinzia (May 19, 2012)

in 4 subbing.


----------



## theJesus (May 28, 2012)

sub


----------



## dj-electric (May 28, 2012)

Thanks guys, just a quick update 'till the case will arrive
i have ordered three yellow-LEDed fans and a fan controller from microcenter, will update with pictures this week


----------



## dj-electric (Jun 12, 2012)

Here's another update, the fan controller is here (quite a simple one) and also some quite BQ! fans













Also, I have decided to choose the Unreal Tournament Logo and theme for this PC, just to honor 13 years of UT gaming for me.

Now, you guys be patient as i am regarding the case. I really hope it will arrive this week as im really sick of waiting. You try running a cherry picked 2500K at stock clocks for 2 weeks...


----------



## dj-electric (Jun 19, 2012)

It's here, will start assembling very soon


----------



## Slacker (Jun 20, 2012)

Good Luck on your mod dj. Wish the best of luck and show everyone afterwards your mod.


----------



## Pioneer.twelve (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm really interested in seeing how all of this turns out. Best of luck to you in this project =)


----------



## Techtu (Jun 20, 2012)

Dubbed


----------



## dj-electric (Jun 20, 2012)

*Update*

I have started assembling the computer today!

because the cosmos II case does not have a proper place to mount a thick triple rad so i had to improvise. i'll let the pics speak for themselves.





















Im not pleased with the color of the water and gonna change it soon...
for now on ill concentrate on getting those bubbles out and getting the Logo paints done


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 20, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> *Update*
> 
> I have started assembling the computer today!
> 
> ...



That MSI logo on the VGA seems out of place... not because it's silver, but because of the blue lights. Maybe do an LED swap?
*Those barbs look great on that golden EK block.*
And may I suggest giving your tubing a quick once-over with clear metallic paint? It would still allow you to see through the tubing, but it would give it a nice shimmering effect. You can get paint like this in multiple colors, of course gold is one of them.
Also, if painting rubber or plastic, there's a special type of spray paint that is actually a dye and soaks into the material you paint without changing its elastic or flexible properties. I've used it for USB cables, gaming controllers, even plastic shrouds on RC helis/planes with great results. It's not a huge deal to paint rubber or plastic with regular paint, but after a while it starts to want to flake off, especially if it's on a surface that flexes, like tubing.
I'd also like to comment on your great choice of gold paint, it matches the motherboard almost perfectly!

Of course of all of this is merely my opinion; just trying to help
All in all, looking great and keep it up!


----------



## erocker (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## Necromancer713 (Jun 20, 2012)

I really enjoy the color-scheme of it so far, subbed.

As for the water-cooling, I'd like to see a yellow-dyed liquid in those water-cooling tubes; That'd be kick-ass in my honest opinion.


----------



## dj-electric (Jun 20, 2012)

You asked for it, ive added some bling to the rad


----------



## theJesus (Jun 20, 2012)

erocker said:


> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/goldmember.jpg


oh god I lol'd


----------



## dj-electric (Jun 22, 2012)

Sometimes... you got to walk that extra mile for everything to go perfect, there... are the gold tubes:


----------



## Necromancer713 (Jun 22, 2012)

Seriously though, that looks fucking beyond awesome.


----------



## dj-electric (Jun 22, 2012)

here's another


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 22, 2012)

If you would pickup a cheap paint sprayer and borrow an air compressor it would be nice to see gold painted case along with some light silver metal flake


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 22, 2012)

damn its turned out to be sexy!


----------



## D007 (Jun 22, 2012)

If Pc's were strippers, you just made one..
Looks sexy. ...
Let's hope it never turns into a golden shower pc.. :x


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 22, 2012)

Seems like the graphics card and the area around it isn't gold enough... Maybe paint the backplate and/or cooler shroud on the 680?
I dunno, it has all that beautiful gold around the CPU socket, the nice golden tubing to the right of the board, and the gold fan grills on the bottom, but that big area stretching from the Z77 hs down to the PSU that's just black... It needs _something_, I just can't quite put my finger on it...


----------



## D007 (Jun 22, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> Seems like the graphics card and the area around it isn't gold enough... Maybe paint the backplate and/or cooler shroud on the 680?
> I dunno, it has all that beautiful gold around the CPU socket, the nice golden tubing to the right of the board, and the gold fan grills on the bottom, but that big area stretching from the Z77 hs down to the PSU that's just black... It needs _something_, I just can't quite put my finger on it...



It needs... A stripper pole...and a disco ball..
With a little DJ booth...


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 22, 2012)

D007 said:


> It needs... A stripper pole...and a disco ball..
> With a little DJ booth...



And music that goes "unce unce unce unce"

Seriously though, it could use something there but for the life of me I can't figure out what.


----------



## dj-electric (Jun 22, 2012)

Im far from being done with interior random, i will mod the graphics card's back side, power supply, HDD cage and the upper part.
After i will finish will that i will start with some noise canceling metirial and some small paint jobs on the outside.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 22, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Im far from being done with interior random, i will mod the graphics card's back side, power supply, HDD cage and the upper part.
> After i will finish will that i will start with some noise canceling metirial and some small paint jobs on the outside.



I can't wait! It's looking awesome so far!
I wish I had enough time and patience to do something like this with my LGA2011 system... Black and red is overdone...
Maybe a road trip to Trollithia is in order?


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 23, 2012)

cool, the color is nice 



how about add some gold on the graphic card


----------



## dj-electric (Jul 30, 2012)

Been a long time. Well, i am proud to present Antec as a new sponsor to the Unreal Tournament Project!






I will be recieving their HCP-1000 Platinum power supply. will update with videos, pictures and the progress of sleeving it and prepering it for the gold-black theme


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 5, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBw6osUy0sA


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 16, 2012)

Subbed here and your youtube channel


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 31, 2012)

Axpect another BIG update about a new sponsor soon, meanwhile i got this:






*AAANNNDDD ITS GOLD.*


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 31, 2012)

what u not paining the PCI brackets


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 31, 2012)

Well, its not really seen so...


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 31, 2012)

DAWwwwwwwlright.... :S


----------



## dj-electric (Sep 1, 2012)

This thing does not work at windows 7, screw this.


----------



## Gordon Freeman (Sep 2, 2012)

it's looking really good.
i want to see it finished.


----------



## Munki (Sep 3, 2012)

Well..it is blinding. Kudos.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 3, 2012)

look real good!


----------



## dj-electric (Sep 3, 2012)

I Am proud to announce that MSI is now also sponsoring the project. I will receive *another* Lightning Edition GTX680 and the Mpower Z77 that will replace the ECS board.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 23, 2012)

That is awesome, and I see you received them as promised. That's a sweet combo.


----------



## Evan (Oct 5, 2012)

*The Golden PC*

I Like your work.Share more pics.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 5, 2012)

Very nice you lucky so and so!


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 5, 2012)

holy picture size batman.


----------



## dj-electric (Oct 5, 2012)

Soon there will be a major update followed with all the pictures from the assembling progress of the final build.

I promise i will update daily with some great smexy HW pictures. Stay tuned, luv ya'll.


----------



## dj-electric (Oct 19, 2012)

A few things. SO, iv'e started sleeving and it looked really bad. I'm disapointed of it so meanwhile i ordered some individual sleeves and such, meanwhile let the pictures talk for themselves. 
A good friend of mine brought a new Koolance reservoir, and we connected two MCP655 engines to it. Also decided to use black tubing. Today, i got the NZXT HUE. Enjoy!


At start i wanna mention the case was a mess. memory, found a new AVEXIR DIMMS.
Now, im rocking 32GB, specs are so-so with 1600Mhz CL10.
Rad - has been replace with a thinner one to fit on top





































Stuff left to do - 

* Sleeve PCI-E cables with black and yellow sleeves
* Connect a third fan on top rad (no mounting holes there atm)
* Special paint the Antec 1000W platinum PSU, that will look awesome with the lights on it
* Hide the cable mess at the buttom
* Overclock and test the system


----------



## dj-electric (Oct 26, 2012)

Marking V on sleeving
Marking V on Top fan
Marking V on PSU paint job


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 27, 2012)

looking good


----------

